# Paso Robles to Cambria?



## pakrat (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm visiting Paso this coming weekend and weather permitting gonna ride Paso to Cambria. Any suggestions on a route? I was thinking Peachy Canyon - Vineyard - 46 - Santa Rosa Creek. But maybe there are some better back roads someone can suggest. Thanks!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Look at this for the three _Cambria Triple Option _rides (which I haven't done).


----------



## wmango (Jan 25, 2005)

*SLO County is beautiful*

Hwy 46 will have all the traffic, but it's also got a good shoulder. The Vineyard/Peachy Canyon area is great for cycling though it is hilly, and doesn't connect directly to a back road route into Cambria. Santa Rosa Creek is beautiful, but the pavement is a little rough and it's got a couple of really tough sections. If the goal is to ride to Cambria, I'd go out along S.Vine St. to Hwy 46, turn right and stay on that until Hwy 1, then turn right into Cambria via a right turn at the Main St. light. Otherwise, the west hills are some of the most beautiful cycling in SLO Co. Have fun-


----------



## pstimson (Feb 7, 2010)

Pakrat,

I've done that route many times, it's a good ride. Be advised that this weekend in the Zin Fest in Paso. There will be a lot of traffic along Peachy Canyon and Vineyard. As wmango said, Rte 46 West might be the way to go. To add a little distance you might take Old Creek Road south from Rte 46 to Cayucos and then Rte 1 north to Cambria. Another caution, it looks like some rain is in store for this weekend, shouldn't be bad, but be prepared and have fun.


----------

